# essa é para casar



## prankstare

Como fica a expressão "essa é pra casar" em inglês?

Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

She is a keeper.


----------



## prankstare

Obrigado Vanda!

E tipo, será que está gramaticalmente correto e tem exatamente o mesmo sentido se eu usar essa expressão no seguinte contexto?

_*"I'd love to spend a day with Angelina Jolie. She is a keeper!"*_

Agradeço!


----------



## Vanda

Well, agora deixo aos experts.  Pra mim, está bom.


----------



## Ari RT

Se estivermos falando da totalidade das qualidades pessoais e morais da moça, voto com a relatora. Se estivermos falando só das belas pernas, já não sei dizer. Esperemos pelos nativos.
"She/he is a keeper" é bom cognato para "essa/esse é pra casar". Significa que a pessoa é daquelas amizades (ou romances) que vale a pena manter. 
Existe um outro sentido no Brasil para "essa é para casar". Aquela é para brincar, aqueloutra é para as farras, mas essa é "séria", é para casar, não é para divertimento casual. Essa acepção também está coberta pelo "she is a keeper". É bem parecida com a primeira que eu apontei. E vale para os meninos também. E a moça ou o rapaz não precisam ser bonitos, precisam ter "valor".

Já para "quantificar" a beleza da "presa", da "conquista", creio que não seja essa a expressão em Inglês. "Fulana é bonita, Sicrana tem um corpão, mas Beltrana, rostinho de anjo, corpo de modelo e ainda por cima rica, essa sim, é pra casar!" já é outra conversa, não sei se o "keeper" serviria. Entendo o "keeper" como indicador de qualidade, não de quantidade. Escrevo um rascunho de postagem no WRF, não gosto, apago. Escrevo outro, ainda não está bom, apago. Escrevo mais outro, esse parece bom, this one is a keeper. Não precisa ser bonito, precisa ter qualidade intrínseca. Amber Heard é uma linda moça. A se acreditar no que diz a imprensa por esses dias, andou "pisando no tomate". Angelina é tão bonita quanto ela, mas Angelina, em vez de colecionar polêmicas, adota criancinhas carentes na África. Angelina is a keeper. Manter um relacionamento com Amber parece ter sido mau negócio para o senhor pirata do Caribe. Bonita como seja, não é alguém que valha a pena manter por perto.


----------



## prankstare

Ari RT said:


> Se estivermos falando da totalidade das qualidades pessoais e morais da moça, voto com a relatora. Se estivermos falando só das belas pernas, já não sei dizer. Esperemos pelos nativos.
> "She/he is a keeper" é bom cognato para "essa/esse é pra casar". Significa que a pessoa é daquelas amizades (ou romances) que vale a pena manter.
> Existe um outro sentido no Brasil para "essa é para casar". Aquela é para brincar, aqueloutra é para as farras, mas essa é "séria", é para casar, não é para divertimento casual. Essa acepção também está coberta pelo "she is a keeper". É bem parecida com a primeira que eu apontei. E vale para os meninos também. E a moça ou o rapaz não precisam ser bonitos, precisam ter "valor".
> 
> Já para "quantificar" a beleza da "presa", da "conquista", creio que não seja essa a expressão em Inglês. "Fulana é bonita, Sicrana tem um corpão, mas Beltrana, rostinho de anjo, corpo de modelo e ainda por cima rica, essa sim, é pra casar!" já é outra conversa, não sei se o "keeper" serviria. Entendo o "keeper" como indicador de qualidade, não de quantidade. Escrevo um rascunho de postagem no WRF, não gosto, apago. Escrevo outro, ainda não está bom, apago. Escrevo mais outro, esse parece bom, this one is a keeper. Não precisa ser bonito, precisa ter qualidade intrínseca. Amber Heard é uma linda moça. A se acreditar no que diz a imprensa por esses dias, andou "pisando no tomate". Angelina é tão bonita quanto ela, mas Angelina, em vez de colecionar polêmicas, adota criancinhas carentes na África. Angelina is a keeper. Manter um relacionamento com Amber parece ter sido mau negócio para o senhor pirata do Caribe. Bonita como seja, não é alguém que valha a pena manter por perto.



Realmente. Apesar de não ter certeza acerca do significado da expressão "she is a keeper", tenho uma leve impressão intuitiva que ela tem um aspecto de valor psicológico e não apenas estético (algo relacionado a personalidade de alguém por exemplo). Mas não tenho certeza disso.

Uma outra dúvida que tenho é em relação a sentença a seguir:

_"I'd prefer to spend a day with Angelina Jolie over Amber Heard. *Now that is a keeper!*"_

Será que soa estranho talvez? Eu nunca ouvi alguém falando desse jeito porém.


----------



## Archimec

Leitura sugerida:
"She's a keeper" meaning: 3 examples of how to use it in a sentence


----------



## prankstare

Archimec said:


> Leitura sugerida:
> "She's a keeper" meaning: 3 examples of how to use it in a sentence



Obrigado! Legal o site também!

Então você é canadense? Se sim, poderia informar que a sentença abaixo soa estranho ou está gramaticalmente correta?

_"I'd prefer to spend a day with Angelina Jolie over Amber Heard. *Now that is a keeper!*"_


----------



## Archimec

Eu diria
I would/I'd rather spend one day with AJ than (one month?) with AH. (Angelina is a keeper!...)


----------



## Vanda

Em todos seriados americanos da tv 'she's a keeper' é o que mais se ouve.


----------



## Mário Adélio

Concordando aqui com os colegas do fórum quanto à tradução sugerida, eu diria que já ouvi a expressão "esta/essa é para casar" com um cariz sexual, ou seja, pondo de lado os valores morais e aquilo que a pessoa é no seu interior.
Pode ser uma questão de variante do português.
Para ser franco, acho que o sentido que se lhe atribui aqui, o de pessoa para manter (para um relação duradoura), faz muito mais sentido.
Quanto à frase:
_*"I'd love to spend a day with Angelina Jolie. She is a keeper!"*_
Confesso que me faz confusão, tal como estou quase convencido que fará a um nativo da língua inglesa.
Eu diria que AJ é conhecida mundialmente pelos filmes que protagoniza, logo, como saber se é a tal pessoa para manter?
Estou confuso quanto ao enquadramento da expressão.
Trazendo a frase para o português, dizer que a AJ é para casar, não deixa de soar estranho.
Ela é uma "Keeper" em que sentido?
Gostaria de passar um dia com ela para quê ou porquê?


----------



## Ari RT

Now it means that she is quite a "catch".
Na minha opinião, isso é apenas metade do que significa "ela é pra casar" em Português. 
Certamente passar o dia com a Sra. Jolie daria uma boa foto para mostrar aos amigos, mas não imagino um romance entre dois seres de mundos tão diferentes. Aliás, não imagino sobre o que conversaríamos. Não, definitivamente ela não serviria para casar-se comigo (ou vice-versa).


----------



## prankstare

Boa a discussão, nossa trouxe idéias (e mais dúvidas).

Por exemplo, "she is a keeper" Vs. "quite a catch", hum.

Então significa que "she is a keeper" tem um tom mais romântico enquanto "quite a catch" tem um tom mais sexual e apelativo, puramente de atração física talvez. Lembro desse termo (quite a catch) sendo usado no filme Gattaca (1997), no qual o contexto dizia a respeito da natureza genética quase perfeita de um potencial par.

Gostei da discussão!


----------



## Ari RT

Tentem não ver considerações de ordem moral ou tentativas de ser politicamente correto. Eu procurei me ater à linguagem.


prankstare said:


> Então significa que "she is a keeper" tem um tom mais romântico



Não diria romântico. Diria que a expressão, como eu a entendo, não se refere a uma apreciação meramente do valor da "she" como fêmea a ser conquistada. Não é alguém para se conquistar, é alguém para se manter. É uma mulher de "qualidade" (*). 
Acontece que nos posts #3 e #11, de @prankstare e @Mário Adélio, o contexto indica que a expressão foi usada (também corretamente, na minha opinião) em sentido aproximado a esse, mas não idêntico. E eu não consegui ser claro no meu post seguinte. A sentença se torna contraditória se não levarmos em conta o contexto: "she is a keeper" e eu gostaria de passar UM DIA com ela. Só faz sentido se "she is a keeper" for lido como "quite a catch", "ela é um mulherão". Não dá para ler "pra casar".

Já num outro post deste mesmo fio, Angelina é favoravelmente comparada a Amber Heard. Lindas as duas (duas "catches"), mas a entrelinha sugere que haja uma diferença entre elas: a segunda não é "a keeper". Agora o que o contexto está dizendo é que "keeper" é "pra casar", tem qualidade. Não faria sentido entender como "catch" ou "mulherão".

Essa segunda acepção (pra casar) me deixa confortável, eu usaria tranquilamente. A primeira me parece correta também, mas ficaria mais tranquilo se fosse abonada por um nativo.

(*) Zen e a arte da manutenção de  motocicletas. O autor é um tal de Pirsig, não me lembro o primeiro nome. Bom livro de cabeceira, especialmente para quem tem dificuldades em adormecer. Muito útil. Acho que foi ali que eu topei com uma discussão sobre como definir "qualidade". Qualidade é a qualidade do que tem qualidade? Como definir circularmente um conceito que depende de si mesmo para ser definido?


----------



## prankstare

Ari RT said:


> Tentem não ver considerações de ordem moral ou tentativas de ser politicamente correto. Eu procurei me ater à linguagem.
> 
> 
> Não diria romântico. Diria que a expressão, como eu a entendo, não se refere a uma apreciação meramente do valor da "she" como fêmea a ser conquistada. Não é alguém para se conquistar, é alguém para se manter. É uma mulher de "qualidade" (*).
> Acontece que nos posts #3 e #11, de @prankstare e @Mário Adélio, o contexto indica que a expressão foi usada (também corretamente, na minha opinião) em sentido aproximado a esse, mas não idêntico. E eu não consegui ser claro no meu post seguinte. A sentença se torna contraditória se não levarmos em conta o contexto: "she is a keeper" e eu gostaria de passar UM DIA com ela. Só faz sentido se "she is a keeper" for lido como "quite a catch", "ela é um mulherão". Não dá para ler "pra casar".
> 
> Já num outro post deste mesmo fio, Angelina é favoravelmente comparada a Amber Heard. Lindas as duas (duas "catches"), mas a entrelinha sugere que haja uma diferença entre elas: a segunda não é "a keeper". Agora o que o contexto está dizendo é que "keeper" é "pra casar", tem qualidade. Não faria sentido entender como "catch" ou "mulherão".
> 
> Essa segunda acepção (pra casar) me deixa confortável, eu usaria tranquilamente. A primeira me parece correta também, mas ficaria mais tranquilo se fosse abonada por um nativo.
> 
> (*) Zen e a arte da manutenção de  motocicletas. O autor é um tal de Pirsig, não me lembro o primeiro nome. Bom livro de cabeceira, especialmente para quem tem dificuldades em adormecer. Muito útil. Acho que foi ali que eu topei com uma discussão sobre como definir "qualidade". Qualidade é a qualidade do que tem qualidade? Como definir circularmente um conceito que depende de si mesmo para ser definido?



Sim, uma mulher de qualidade. Era isso que eu queria dizer!

Em realidade, o contexto que eu queria usar "she is a keeper" seria outro, envolvendo uma atriz pornô cuja personalidade parece legal, só que fiquei meio acanhado de dizer neste fórum aqui.

Originalmente a frase teria sido:

_*I'd love to spend a day with Kyler Quinn. She is a keeper!*_

Portanto, considerando o enorme contraste entre a personalidade legal de Kyler Quinn com sua profissão na indústria de entretenimento adulto, acho que seria um bom exemplo pra usar "she is a keeper", né?

Grato!


----------



## prankstare

prankstare said:


> Sim, uma mulher de qualidade. Era isso que eu queria dizer!
> 
> Em realidade, o contexto que eu queria usar "she is a keeper" seria outro, envolvendo uma atriz pornô cuja personalidade parece legal, só que fiquei meio acanhado de dizer neste fórum aqui.
> 
> Originalmente a frase teria sido:
> 
> _*I'd love to spend a day with Kyler Quinn. She is a keeper!*_
> 
> Portanto, considerando o enorme contraste entre a personalidade legal de Kyler Quinn com sua profissão na indústria de entretenimento adulto, acho que seria um bom exemplo pra usar "she is a keeper", né?
> 
> Grato!



Gente, não é brincadeira não viu. 

Por isso que eu fiquei meio assim antes de falar rs.

😁


----------



## Donn

Não posso ajudar com o sentido de _para casar_, mas o inglês - _keeper_ comummente será mulher comprovada por algum evento em que mostra o seu valor, e a gente diz, "Yeah, she's a keeper!"  Nesta situação, naturalmente o tipo de valor provavelmente não é beleza.

_ Catch_ refere naturalmente ao dia de conquista, e inclui qualquer atributo quiser.  Bonita, rica, etc.


----------



## Mário Adélio

Após ler todas as respostas, penso que a expressão que melhor se encaixaria no contexto seria:
"She give the cills", ou seja, acho que é mais o efeito que a pessoa causa do que uma qualidade em particular.
Além disso, acho que não existe aqui qualquer situação embaraçosa em dizer claramente:
_*I'd love to spend a day with Kyler Quinn. She gives me the chills!*_

É apenas uma opinião pessoal.🙂


----------



## prankstare

Obrigado @Donn e @Mário Adélio pelas dicas!

Eita, acabei de ver um novo vídeo de um canal do YouTube aqui.

O autor do canal escreveu _*"Your next monitor is a keeper"*_.

Mas realmente. A Kyler Quinn é fofa demais rs.


----------

